# VIN Decoder ?



## pscars (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey guys, is there a website where i can decode the vin ? im also looking to find out what the factory spec of my vehicle is ? Thanks


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

pscars said:


> Hey guys, is there a website where i can decode the vin ? im also looking to find out what the factory spec of my vehicle is ? Thanks


This is the best one I have seen:

http://bimmer.work/


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

google is your friend

BMW
VIN
DECODER



thats how I found mine



pscars said:


> Hey guys, is there a website where i can decode the vin ? im also looking to find out what the factory spec of my vehicle is ? Thanks


----------



## iubtown (Jun 23, 2016)

Www.bmwvin.com


----------



## BimmerAmerica (Jan 5, 2015)

+1 for www.bmwvin.com


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

bimmer.work is more comprehensive.


----------



## jamiewilson (Feb 19, 2019)

jjrandorin said:


> This is the best one I have seen:
> 
> http://bimmer.work/


Saw that bimmer.work doesn't work anymore.. But found something similar and got a 360 VIN report and just attached it. It also shows the active campaigns for your car, service callbacks and all sort of stuff.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

jamiewilson said:


> Saw that bimmer.work doesn't work anymore.. But found something similar and got a 360 VIN report and just attached it. It also shows the active campaigns for your car, service callbacks and all sort of stuff.


"Official VIN Report" €10


----------



## jamiewilson (Feb 19, 2019)

Doug Huffman said:


> "Official VIN Report" €10


I got it for 7.99E ! I guess I am lucky! =)) )


----------

